
In the Shopping Cart of a Food Stamp Household: Lots of Soda - e15ctr0n
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/13/well/eat/food-stamp-snap-soda.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13397372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13397372)

25+ comments

